

Facebook Messenger: Unlike SMS and Chat - skishan
http://www.quora.com/Sudhir-Shivakumar/Facebook-Messenger-Unlike-SMS-and-Chat

======
patrickod
What I don't get about the new Messenger application is that it doesn't seem
to me that it's worth it's own application. Why would you split the
functionality of your application in two and leave the crippled one still
working in the main FB app instead of making it better ? Should the messenger
application be viewed as FB trying to get into the market of replacing SMS ?

